# how to request a type "O" visa



## bond23 (Jun 15, 2010)

I am turning 50 later this year and planning to apply for a retirement “O-A” visa in Chiang Mai where my “life partner” lives. Since LOS does not smile on same sex marriage, he is not legally considered to be my husband.

It would help facilitate my acquisition of a type “O-A” if was to travel from the U.S. to Thailand on a type “O” visa. It seems that the most common reason given to get a type “O” is to visit your wife, girlfriend/fiancé etc. Has anyone (any man) in here ever used, “going to spend quality time with my boyfriend” as a premise to get a type “O” visa, and succeeded? Wondering how gay friendly the Portland Royal Thai Consulate is…


----------

